# The Most Devastating Strike in All Martial Arts



## TMA17 (Dec 5, 2018)




----------



## Christopher Adamchek (Dec 6, 2018)

Deffinately in the list i came up with quickly in my head before watching.  But its mostly a concussive shock wave.  Where some elbow/knee/shin kicks/spinning heel kicks are equal if not superior contenders for addition chances of breaking bones, internal amd external bleeding,  brain damage, and overall recovery time. 

A well put video though.


----------



## Denoaikido (Dec 6, 2018)

Id have to say they make a good point lol


----------



## Denoaikido (Dec 6, 2018)

I wanna bring up  Ninjutsu chest punch 



 dim mak


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Dec 6, 2018)

This is the strike that ended Zinoviev’s career:


----------



## TMA17 (Dec 6, 2018)

Wow.  So to avoid being picked up like that when in guard, you hook their leg with your arm.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Dec 6, 2018)

Denoaikido said:


> I wanna bring up  Ninjutsu chest punch
> 
> 
> 
> dim mak


I don’t know what that guy was doing, but it’s not ninjutsu.


----------



## Denoaikido (Dec 6, 2018)

Care to further explain  how you think its not


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Dec 6, 2018)

Denoaikido said:


> Care to further explain  how you think its not


As far as I can tell his movements don't match those of any of the X-kans, or any of the koryu arts which retain elements of historical ninjutsu, or really any traditional Japanese martial art.

I think I might see a bit of CMA influence, but really it looks like a modern eclectic system formulated by someone with a flair for the dramatic but not a lot of real fight experience.


----------



## Denoaikido (Dec 6, 2018)

I am fairly new to bujinkan so I can not  really say . I do know the punch he is displaying the death punch aka dim mak  is said to be real ninjutsu


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 6, 2018)

Denoaikido said:


> I am fairly new to bujinkan so I can not  really say . I do know the punch he is displaying the death punch aka dim mak  is said to be real ninjutsu


How does one practice a “death punch”?  How do you know if you’ve got it right?


----------



## drop bear (Dec 6, 2018)

Flying Crane said:


> How does one practice a “death punch”?  How do you know if you’ve got it right?



Same way you practice anything too deadly to spar.


----------



## Buka (Dec 6, 2018)

The name of that youtube video should have been titled something about "not getting slammed". And it was a really good video of just that.

I don't understand where the "most devastating strike" title came from. And if I want further training about devastating strikes, I sure as heck going to ask a jits guy. I don't care how good he thinks he is.


----------



## TMA17 (Dec 6, 2018)

Buka said:


> The name of that youtube video should have been titled something about "not getting slammed". And it was a really good video of just that.
> 
> I don't understand where the "most devastating strike" title came from. And if I want further training about devastating strikes, I sure as heck going to ask a jits guy. I don't care how good he thinks he is.



Good point Buka!  LOL


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Dec 6, 2018)

Buka said:


> The name of that youtube video should have been titled something about "not getting slammed". And it was a really good video of just that.
> 
> I don't understand where the "most devastating strike" title came from. And if I want further training about devastating strikes, I sure as heck going to ask a jits guy. I don't care how good he thinks he is.


I think the idea is that the most devastating strike is getting hit in the head with a planet, i..e getting thrown on your head. This video was showing how to defend against that strike, not how to execute it.


----------



## Martial D (Dec 6, 2018)

Denoaikido said:


> I wanna bring up  Ninjutsu chest punch
> 
> 
> 
> dim mak


This video isn't available in my country, but I'm going to go ahead and assume it's hilarious.


----------



## Martial D (Dec 6, 2018)

Flying Crane said:


> How does one practice a “death punch”?  How do you know if you’ve got it right?



If you can get the other guy to believe it's a real technique, you have gotten it right


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Dec 6, 2018)

One of the most important techniques to counter against picking up is "leg twisting" which is missing in the OP's clip.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Dec 6, 2018)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> One of the most important techniques to counter against picking up is "leg twisting" which is missing in the OP's clip.


He actually mentions it at one point, but he shows wrapping the leg to the outside rather than to the inside as in your clip.


----------



## dvcochran (Dec 6, 2018)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> One of the most important techniques to counter against picking up is "leg twisting" which is missing in the OP's clip.


You do show some of the coolest old videos.


----------



## Buka (Dec 6, 2018)

Tony Dismukes said:


> I think the idea is that the most devastating strike is getting hit in the head with a planet, i..e getting thrown on your head. This video was showing how to defend against that strike, not how to execute it.



I completely agree. But the line..."getting hit in the head with a planet" that thar is just the best!

I'll never forget that term in this context. Made my day.


----------



## quasar44 (Jan 4, 2020)

TKD spinning heel kick to face

It could cause serious brain damage


----------



## dvcochran (Jan 5, 2020)

quasar44 said:


> TKD spinning heel kick to face
> 
> It could cause serious brain damage


"could" is the key word. A spinning heel is a lower percentage kick, even in WT TKD.


----------



## jobo (Jan 5, 2020)

dvcochran said:


> "could" is the key word. A spinning heel is a lower percentage kick, even in WT TKD.



i8 find this thread a bit bizarre to be honest, i have no use at all for a technique thats causes very serious injury, even breaking arms is a step to far, unless its complete desperation
1) there are all sort of legal ramifications that can change your life considerable and not for the better

2) its completely pointless, if you can knock them out, they are no longer any threat to you, why look look to inflict life changing injuries on them, if you really want to kill them, knock them out and then strangle them


----------

